# Help Me Hunt A Liquid?



## WHeunis (28/7/14)

Hi there fellow vapers!

So... after my first major kit purchase coming off the Twisp, a few liquids were included in the order.
I ended up with a drawer of Twisp, Hangsen, Eciggies.co.za, and some homebrew (from a friend) liqs.

Been mixing and going crazy with different mixes. Been having fun with that whole process, but something really surprised me.

For an all-day fallback vape... nothing has come even REMOTELY close to the Twisp Signature Tobacco liquid.
As much as I have now ditched Twisp as a device (my wife took it hehe), I can't help but miss that amazing liquid!

Granted, its a slight bit too sweet for my liking (maybe about 30-40% less sweet would be AWESOME), but that juice had flavour from the heavens and a very nice cloud production too.

Anyone out there that has sampled/used the Twisp Signature Tobacco liquid that can recommend a close equal, without breaking the bank (like Twisp liquids do @R200/20ml).

IMPORTANT: Signature Tobacco, NOT Pure Tobacco (That Pure Tobacco had my throat on fire!).


----------



## capetocuba (28/7/14)

Maybe try Vapor Mountain VM4 from @Oupa ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (28/7/14)

Havent had any twisp juices.but will second the vm vm4 vote.really nice juice once its steeped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (29/7/14)

Agree VM4 as an ADV. I sometimes add a bit of coffee to it for a change.


----------



## Nightfearz (29/7/14)

My all day vape is Traditional tobacco from liqua... I add peanut butter to it though...


----------



## ShaneW (29/7/14)

I haven't tried the twisp juice but try some liqua (just not the fake stuff) 
After trying most of the local juices and quite a few imports over the past few months, I can assure you the liqua is pretty good. I really enjoy the Turkish tobacco and Cuban cigar. Not my adv but I use them both at least once a week.


----------



## Reonat (29/7/14)

My mother is in the exact situation. Twisp Signature Tobacco is all she likes. Tried VM4 and no-go... too sweet. Most of the other tobacco I have bought for her are too nutty or as she says - "too much birds nest" Best way i can describe Twisp is a very clean, non nutty or spiced flavour with a slight sweetness. Problem is it only vape well in a Twisp. @Just B has offered to try and make something similar if I can get a bit too her. @Just B no pressure but if you can get it right you may have another winner as I have heard this complaint a few times and with many migrating from Twisp you could find a good size market for this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

